# My reboot webcomic



## Sabergray (May 22, 2016)

I reboot my webcomic in to writing style sincs its hard to stay with an artist so its better this way, i do how ever post a comic page as a cover for every chapter i post, lot of reader liked what i put but some came to me and told me its had some cliche in it so disced to fix it, i managed to fix my first chapter a put it as a pilot for now and i would ask from you guys if the pilot did its magic.

www.ninjawolfsaizo.com i hope you enjoy it and give me your review and honost opinion about it.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 22, 2016)

Wow! I love your art style! It's not so often that you'll see a black and white webcomic now, but I personally love the style. Also, the way you've laid the panels is very clear too, it seems you put a lot of thought into the writing. It's very clear what the purpose of each shot is, and I'll be interested to see how this unfolds.


----------



## Sabergray (May 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Wow! I love your art style! It's not so often that you'll see a black and white webcomic now, but I personally love the style. Also, the way you've laid the panels is very clear too, it seems you put a lot of thought into the writing. It's very clear what the purpose of each shot is, and I'll be interested to see how this unfolds.



Im sorry i did forget to mention the writing is my doing but the art was my dear friend Davi Escorsin, he's very good and he has this webcomic calld books and dragons here his AD link and here is his webcomic link.

Im very happy for your review of the art and also for writing, i promise i will do my best to put it in good show and entertaning, in other matter in the chapter do you notice any down side in the story level or do you see it early.


----------

